# Nurburg May '07



## fxkelly (Feb 1, 2007)

Pics from Sunday and Moday. Sunday turned into a washout about midday but the track started to dry in the afternoon. There was some great showboating from the gts-t boys. Later on Monday the track changed from very wet to damp allowing some better laps. If you want full res pics of yourself send me a pm and i'll e-mail away. I'll be away from a pc for 10 days. Enjoy and safe driving


----------



## fxkelly (Feb 1, 2007)

And two of me,


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great Pictures and good to see everyone enjoying themselves... looked at the Nurburgring webcam earlier and saw some of the GTROC cars in the queue and then after a few minutes the breakdown truck went out... just pleased it wasn't for one of our gang!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Some nice pics there, hundreds times better than seeing your car through a webcam


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

One day!  ....


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

:smokin: 
Oh i so wish i was there. Next time maybe.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

fuggles and moleman, your cars really stand out!

(fuggles for his racing pedigree look, molemans for the rare colour)

Who owns the bayside blue R34 with the carbon? looks fantastic also!

giles, i bet you are enjoying this! no one wrecked his car i hope?

If there is another nurburgring trip next year, i might want to join it...in my S13, if im allowed!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

blue 34 is hockey boy(shane):wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice pictures


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

bkvj said:


> no one wrecked his car i hope?
> 
> If there is another nurburgring trip next year, i might want to join it...in my S13, if im allowed!


They have all safely arrived safely in Spa for another track day tomorrow.
There are usually a couple of trips a year.


----------



## GTS-R33 (May 28, 2007)

Hi Kelly!
Great pics...
I had a super time @ the Ring and met some of you good guys.
My best experience was a lap in Johns Beauty. The power was incredible and the adrenaline was a fix n half.
Hope every one gets home safe.
Lee ( the slowest Skyline there)


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice pics.

What is the story with all the writing on the track?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

woah! who's fairlady z/ z32/ 300zx was that? it looks great!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The writings are greetings of Fans to their favourite team during the infamous 24hrs race.

@Fuggles: is that white Time Attack R33 yours??? Looks mental


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Great pictures  
Not been for a while, must make the effort and go again soon 

Rob


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

andreasgtr said:


> The writings are greetings of Fans to their favourite team during the infamous 24hrs race.
> 
> @Fuggles: is that white Time Attack R33 yours??? Looks mental


Yep, thats Johns car.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

that 300zx is looking good! how did it perform on the ring? what sort of power/mods is it running?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words 
Picking up on an old(ish) topic......
.... Hardcore is going round the Nurburgring when hardly anyone else dare, in cut/semi slicks through torrential downpours running and standing water.:squintdan and it wasn't just one Skyline 

Great day despite the atrocious weather. One minor incident but driver okay and only a few 'unplanned mods'. Today was just as bad in the morning but cleared in the afternoon. Lots more pictures on their way


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ye must say was awesome
was one hell of a scary day at times i know how you guys felt with slicks as i was all over with the shit falcons no grip at all with them giving 4 wheels slides with out any trying but still went for it anyway.

13 laps:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I did three laps.

I was on Toyo R888 which really don't like the wet too much.
On my third lap, I was losing grip coming out of every corner even with the TSC turned all the way up.
Driving aids are brilliant but they cannot defy the laws of physics and I was getting a bit excited with my right foot.

Having said that, if you can be sensible as hockey-boy, robbie and moleman you can go out and get back in safely. Don't know how they did it really as there was zero grip.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

will put the one on in a minute of us 3 in my car bajie
:chuckle: 
slip sliding away...........:smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bajie said:


> if you can be sensible as hockey-boy, robbie and moleman you can go out and get back in safely.


I can assure you Ian, it has nothing to do with talent.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Possibly true, there were times when I was on track I actually thought I was you ... or snowfiend ... or hodgie ...


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

not going fast at all but lost back end with out trying.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Your comment says it all Shane!!!

PMSL


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

:chuckle: 



moleman said:


> Your comment says it all Shane!!!
> 
> PMSL


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Yep it was me that got up close and personal with the armco at the Ring. Slight cosmetic damage me thinks.... My pride was more damaged than the car.

Not sure which part of the track I was on...but I was decending, track was windy with tight bends. Moved over to let John and another car pass, was indicating right. Tyres went over the white lines/rumble and that was it....car was skating towards the armco, steered the best I could from hitting it head on. Back end flipped out so hit the armco with my arse, then side of front bumper. 

They closed the track and I was taken to hospital for an x ray....all cool and fine now.

After the accident the marshall comes over and demands my driving licence, then goes to his armco and says that I've damaged it. Well it looked perfectly normal to me and I told him so too....bloody man! Still charged for the damage!.. 

Anyway car was driveable, but down to Abbey for a once over to double check.

Booty - ARMCO - licious


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

glad your ok dude, what did the Ring bill come to?

mook


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> glad your ok dude, what did the Ring bill come to?
> 
> mook


Four posts (holding up one length of armco) were damaged (allegedly) and the bill came to 750euros!


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

As long as you are fine Booty, thats all that matters.

Steve


----------



## JapLover (Nov 7, 2006)

£500......F*cking 'ell.

What were the posts made out off??.................twigs

I am Gob-smacked!!

T0ssers!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> Four posts (holding up one length of armco) were damaged (allegedly) and the bill came to 750euros!


thats pathetic. talk about blackmail :9

couldn't you have shown a little more skin and got the bill down a bit 

mook


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> thats pathetic. talk about blackmail :9
> 
> couldn't you have shown a little more skin and got the bill down a bit
> 
> mook


lol....to be honest Mook I would of done if I weren't a little less angry with me for doing it and him for being a complete tosser. :chuckle: 

The Ambulance man was very sweet, after checking me out, he gave me a hug because I broke down at that point and cried like a baby!    

The noise inside of the car was awful and all I could think of was the damage being done to the car as I was bouncing off the armco...not me! :chuckle: 

:smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I got to say Claire that you`ve got more guts than i have, to drive around there in the rain and your first time ever. And the main thing is that your unhurt:bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

when i saw the webcam pics and saw claire in the cue, i said to janine,

"she's brave, RWD, Supercharged, in the wet"

and i maintain that, Brave, braver than me. 

Kudos to you. might have to change my sig.....


mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Me & Claire must've been a few minutes apart....I was driving SLOWLY back in from my spin and we saw a marshall waving a yellow flag, came round the corner and saw the rear end of a silver 33 next to the armco, ambulance and both shouted OH NO !!! We saw the abulance guys looking after booty and the marshalls wouldnt let us stop so we had to keep going round.

That place is evil in the wet/rain !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice signature Giles:thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> when i saw the webcam pics and saw claire in the cue, i said to janine,
> 
> "she's brave, RWD, Supercharged, in the wet"
> 
> ...


I was chatting with John, Henry, Guy and Cem on the balcony overlooking the start and they were saying how dangerous it was out there and to go no more than 40mph. First lap I went out with Mrs Snowfiend and we chatted our way round, second lap with John. The next few laps were just me...getting a bit faster each time. Having a RWD the back pops out from time to time, no problems at all on the every day roads or round track, so am used to it. After coming round the bend and slowing down to approach the next bend.... touched the white lines, steering went light, backed off, tried to steer into it, but by that time I think I'd reached a point of no return! 

Didn't know Giles drove passed the accident until we all met up again, later on that afternoon. Giles really had a very lucky escape too and hats off to you hun for controlling the car!

My favourite tracks are SPA and now THE NURBURG - Yes the conditions on both days were pants and on a sunnier day the Ring would of been heaving with cars. So in my mind it was the lesser of two evils. The only regret was not wearing my helmet as I kissed the wheel twice at the Ring....I will know that the next time I go! :smokin: 

:squintdan


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Four posts (holding up one length of armco) were damaged (allegedly) and the bill came to 750euros!


Its also the time taken to repair the armco while/if the track is closed to cover the cost of lost income


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

any pics of the damage claire?

assuming this is where you came off, where did you hit?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and where did you spin giles?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bit like this mook 











I have pics of claires car afterwards.....down to her if she wants me to post them up here tho !


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> glad your ok dude, what did the Ring bill come to?
> 
> mook


dude you called her a dude:banned: 



> They have all safely arrived safely in Spa for another track day tomorrow.
> There are usually a couple of trips a year.


cool, i'd love to go to spa...i might go there instead of the 'ring in october, ring will be a bit expensive as its definately NOT on my way to holland (sadly).

plan to go to the ring & spa about may next year though
[QUOTE-clare]
I was chatting with John, Henry, Guy and Cem on the balcony overlooking the start and they were saying how dangerous it was out there and to go no more than 40mph. First lap I went out with Mrs Snowfiend and we chatted our way round, second lap with John. The next few laps were just me...getting a bit faster each time. Having a RWD the back pops out from time to time, no problems at all on the every day roads or round track, so am used to it. After coming round the bend and slowing down to approach the next bend.... touched the white lines, steering went light, backed off, tried to steer into it, but by that time I think I'd reached a point of no return! [/QUOTE]

rubber + paint + water =....a sad booty


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

rubber + paint + water =  
ye is one lethal combernation on the vid i put up i was going and it was an area where there was lots of paint on road as well. but survived it fortunatelly


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Snowfiend said:


> Bit like this mook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao

you nutter

any pics of the RX8 grinding the rail?

mook


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> lmfao
> 
> you nutter
> 
> ...


i went past that how he managed it i dont know, i bet they see some right sights at the ring.:chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mook, Giles went of half way down Hatzenbach and span on the grass on the right. He was luckier than he realises. I saw the tyre marks and the mess he made of the grass.

Claire is not sure where she went off. Steilstrecke was mentioned as the corner was on the approach to the Karussell and was not very fast. 2+2 and all that...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> Mook, Giles went of half way down Hatzenbach and span on the grass on the right. He was luckier than he realises. I saw the tyre marks and the mess he made of the grass.


No...no....I've learnt my lesson !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A few more pictures (non-action) so you get an idea of how bad the weather was:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Somewhere under all the brake dust is a set of Nismo GT wheels!


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

*some pics i have found of us on ring*


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Mook, Giles went of half way down Hatzenbach



ferkin el., i bet that was a long drive back to the pits!!!

i bet Giles was analysing every little noise and nuance for that 10 or so minutes it took to get back to the car park

lol

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> 10 or so minutes


And the rest. It really was wet. lol


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the pics shane :clap:


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

very nice pics, shame about the weather. claire its nice to see your ok from the accident.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Some great pictures there !

Shame about the accidents  At least there were no injuries.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

that carbon fibred hood on that skyline is awesome


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

@Fuggles: What is that device on your front window? data recording or is it by chance a small camera???
I can't believe it is the same R33 that looked so standard at TOTB, it has evolved into a beast.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Andreas, It's a camera mount, no cameras or timing gear allowed at the Nurburgring. Yep still the same car, with a few tweeks n mods


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Jaffa said:


> Cool, thanks for the pics shane :clap:


NO PROBLEM.
they came up just before we left and gave me there cards there are some really nice quality pictures on the website of loads of cars i just took all the skyline ones (however i havent put them all up there are a few more of Giles and mine and molemans i think but basically same place just coming closer to cmaera ) :thumbsup: and the 300 :thumbsup: 

if you go on there are loads of pics some are 3/4 pics of a car going round corner with arse out etc.

the websites are on there pictures. 

if i find anymore will put them up.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

so giles have you found a new hard drive to down load all them pics that got took and also taken an extra week of to go through them :thumbsup:  

that will teach you to buy a new toy and let your lass loose with it :chairshot PMSL
bet there are some nice pics though looking forward to seing them


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....I've downloaded them all now mate, 2.5GB worth !

I spent ages yesterday going through them, have got loads to post up on here so I'm loading them all onto imageshack and cut/pasting the URLs into a text document so I can stick them all up in one post....going to take a while though, cant really do that many at work either but I'll try and get them all up for tonight.

There's some nice ones but quite a few blurred or underexposed ones, we're both still learning how to use the new toy....will get some more practise in on Sunday at JTS 

I think I've lost my camera now though....lol, she's obsessed by it !

I saw your 32 down Abbey yesterday mate, daaaaamn it's got some stickers on it now eh ? 

In the meantime....have this piccy from the ring


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

found a good pic of mine


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Edited....

Good find, nice one 














































There's more on there but I've not got time to go through it at the mo...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow cool pic's mate

Thanks


----------

